# How to attach things to the side of the cage



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

We are getting ready to get crafty with our cage, we want to make hammocks, tunnels, baskets and stuff for them all to hide and play in. I picked up some bull clips to use with the hammocks since they are very study, but wondering what everyone uses to attach solid things to the side of the cage? Cable ties, velcro, or anything else? 

Mostly we've always bought store toys and decorations but are feeling they are very expensive so want to get experimental ourselves. Thanks!!!!

Lindsay


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

I use zip ties for pretty much everything except hammocks. I've always used white ones but last time I got black ones and they honestly look a lot nicer because they blend in with the cage more. For hammocks I use shower curtain rings, the ones I have are sort of pear shaped.


----------



## devioustearex (Sep 21, 2017)

I have used Velcro before! Mostly due to the lack of ties that I could find. I found that it worked pretty well. The only downside is that if the Velcro is not sewn on then it will not be as secure as something such as clips or ties. I honestly feel like the shower curtain rings are best. I used Velcro mostly because I had it laying around (my husband likes to Velcro the remotes to the coffee table so they don't disappear).


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

I love Zipties, for basically everything. For hammocks I used these though:

https://www.amazon.com/Swivel-Keych...qid=1506102231&sr=8-4&keywords=key+ring+clips


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I use zip ties when I need to hang up the rats wire shelves, pipe cleaners and shower curtains to hang up hanging DIY levels, shower clips (both the cheaper pear shaped ones and the ones with clips) to hang up hammocks, and safety pins for everything else. Most of the the time I'll just attach a few safety pins to the sides of whatever I want to hang in the cage, and it's plenty sturdy for the rat to walk onZ

I have used Velcro for hanging water bottles, but I don't think it'd work too well at holding up rats. I use the "industrial-strength" kind and it's still pretty easy to rip it off. 


I've also used binder clips and this hammock clips shown above, as well as key-chain rings to hang up other items. So really, you can use whatever you have available. In a pinch, pipe cleaners or safety pins work wonders!


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

pipe cleaners are my favourite! they are super sturdy and come in an assortment of colours. for heavy things I use zip ties. but pipe cleaners are wonderful for hanging baskets etc off the side of cages.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Zip ties, shower rings, and baby chew rings are my go-to's!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I use metal shower curtain hooks to attach low-hanging hammocks and S-hooks to attach taught hammocks.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

My favorite thing to use has become pipecleaners. My rats go out of their way to chew on anything plastic so zipties are not an option for me. Also my cage is covered on hardware cloth so any slightly larger types of connector won't fit through the holes of the wire


----------



## devioustearex (Sep 21, 2017)

I recently bought some cheap, dollar store plastic shower rings. They work pretty well for attaching things to the side of the cage and are pretty stable. The hooks are in a horseshoe shape with smaller flipped out portions on the ends. I also used them to secure a toy or two so that it could be climbed on and slid around. Honestly, the pipe cleaners probably work better but if you want a quick fix and your dollar store doesn't believe in pipe cleaners, they work!


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas guys, I've picked up some of those shower curtain hooks and zip ties. I am super excited to get all crafty


----------

